# praktica b100 lenses



## tron (Dec 31, 2008)

hello, my dad gave me his old praktica b100 a while ago and ive been meaning to run a couple rolls of film through it.  i have a couple questions on the lenses that came with it.  

one is a 2.8/135mm 'bokeh monster.'  i heard this lens has great bokeh ahd it seems pretty fast at f/2.8 at 135mm.  

the other is the standard mc pentacon f/2.4 50mm.  can anyone tell me a little more about this lens?  such as strengths, weaknesses, etc?

thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 31, 2008)

The 50/2.4 lens is a so called 'pancake' type.

See here:






They were just OK lenses, made in the East Germany and possible other countries as well. An unconfirmed rumor places the manufacture of some of them in Romania, by the I.O.R. company (Industria Optica Romana or Romanian Optical Industry) but it's hard to tell which ones they are. They are definitely of a lesser quality than other 50mm lenses available for the Praktica B100. For more info CLICK HERE.​


----------



## tron (Dec 31, 2008)

cool thanks for that bit of info! :thumbup:

do you know how i can tell where my lens was made?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2009)

tron said:


> cool thanks for that bit of info! :thumbup:
> 
> do you know how i can tell where my lens was made?



You're welcome.

Your lens is probably made in the former GDR (or East Germany).


----------



## tron (Jan 1, 2009)

in regards to the bokeh monster lens, i hear thats a pretty good lens.  also made in east germany?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes and yes! A very good E. Germany product.

Check this.


----------



## tron (Jan 1, 2009)

wow thats very nice man!  do you know of any sort of adapter ring or something that would allow me to use these lenses on a modern body?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 2, 2009)

Your Praktica has a B mount. See HERE.

Unfortunately, at this time there are no adapters from your B mount to any other modern lenses mounts.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 2, 2009)

Correction: If you're handy and can do metal work you can modify your B mount to fit an EOS (Canon) camera.

CLICK HERE


----------



## tron (Jan 6, 2009)

heres a thread i found and i guess this guy used the m42/nikon adapter ring?  is that the same ring that would work on mylens/d40?


----------



## tron (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 16, 2009)

You mean the eBay link? You should ask the seller if it works with a D40. I don't see why it shouldn't but I am no expert in conversions.


----------

